# January Meeting



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

NASH members, as we approach the end of 2008, looking back on what we have a accomplished this past year has amazed me. The Wabi Kusa presentation by our own Paul, the Eric Do presentation with on freshwater invertebrates, and the great NASH representation at the AGA convention (pick up the DVD to see NASH members assisting Amano do his demo); just to name a few things that happened this past year. Looking forward to the next year we have just as packed, if not more packed of a schedule; April plant fest coming up.

Let’s start 2009 off with a bang, Luis and I will be setting up my new (and finally ready) 75g tank. This will be a Mangrove style tank inspired by the Aqua Journal July 1996 Vol. 25 “Blessings of the Mangrove” layout.


Location Kevin’s house (Pearland) PM or call me for location
Date January 17, 2009
Time Noon

Also, remember that membership fees are due in January. $25 per person or $30 for family.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Kevin:

I think you are the man for the club because you are the one who tied everything together! I am honored to have the privilege of working/assisting alongside you, Luis, and the whole of NASH. It will be a great year to come, indeed!

As a little side note, I recently found a job with the City of Houston. I will be working as the Inspector for the Food Industry. Yes, I am in the department in which Marvin Zindler used to get his info on restaurants from Eyyyyyyye Witness NEWS!!! So I am VERY thankful especially in this time when our economy and job market are going south. With job security now settled, I can proud to say I will once again(and with more zeal)dedicate myself to helping out with the club. I will do my best to help out as much AND whenever I can. And yes, I will also tell you which restaurants are good(or not good) to go eat

Last but not least are our new and current members. I welcome you to NASH and hope you will join us as we embark on this great journey of 2009! You guys are what makes the club possible. 

And as always, our super BIG THANKS go to ADG's Mike and Jeff Senske Brothers for always backing us up with their support and lending us their super-awesome meeting room! It gets better and better every time I go to it. There are now like 4 or 5 ADA tanks in there


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got it marked on my calendar...and this time no Christmas tree shopping to do. 

Kevin, can you please PM me your address so I can MapQuest directions?

-Dave

ps, do you know the date for the April plant fest yet? I want to make extra sure I have those days available from work.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

PM me too. Got it marked on calendar and can hardly wait to see your tanks. I'm also a good supervisor.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Guys, Looking forward to a great year with NASH. 
Kevin got the address. Thanks!
Paul, Congrats for the new job.
Dave, It going to be the second weekend in April. As of now we are looking at 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th.

Bhushan


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

At least tell me what is "Blessings of the Mangrove". I don't have that old Aqua Journal to look at. I'll come by your house next Jan.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Calendar marked.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

kwc1974 said:


> NASH members, as we approach the end of 2008, looking back on what we have a accomplished this past year has amazed me. The Wabi Kusa presentation by our own Paul, the Eric Do presentation with on freshwater invertebrates, and the great NASH representation at the AGA convention (pick up the DVD to see NASH members assisting Amano do his demo); just to name a few things that happened this past year. Looking forward to the next year we have just as packed, if not more packed of a schedule; April plant fest coming up.
> 
> Let's start 2009 off with a bang, Luis and I will be setting up my new (and finally ready) 75g tank. This will be a Mangrove style tank inspired by the Aqua Journal July 1996 Vol. 25 "Blessings of the Mangrove" layout.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a great start to the New Year! How about some pics of your Aqua Journal inspiration as a teaser?

So what was Amano like in person? Calm, serene or hard driving task master? Ya'll must have learned some techniques the master uses to work with wood, plants etc. It would be great to hear about it.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> Wow that is a great start to the New Year! How about some pics of your Aqua Journal inspiration as a teaser?
> 
> So what was Amano like in person? Calm, serene or hard driving task master? Ya'll must have learned some techniques the master uses to work with wood, plants etc. It would be great to hear about it.


Anubias will be involved.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

And water with some Aquasoilound:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped around by the master eh? :whip: Which one of you was able to snatch the anubias petite out of his hand?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

More like which one of them had to hand tie moss and anubias to rocks for hours. LOL

I know I have a picture of that some place.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

bump. two more weeks!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah we need to get this done
The more time I have to wait on this the more I keep tweaking the hardware an the more money I keep spending on it. I mean I just spent $40 at home depot, not a hard thing to do but on PVC fittings! 

Anyways, the wood is soaking and I need to hang the lights and set the tank this week. Just a good solid day of work.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be bringing a few E.quadricostatus and some other trimmings for whoever wants them (especially th new guy...cauxin) . 

I can also pick up some "wild caught" Ludwigia palustris and Bacopa monneiri if anyone wants. Just let me know.

I'll also be bringing some $$ for an Azoo regulator, a canister filter, and membership dues! :bounce:

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

10 more days! Get your popcorn ready. opcorn:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> 10 more days! Get your popcorn ready. opcorn:


Do we want to video the whole thing? I can bring my camcorder but someone more talented will have to do the post editing. Maybe we can make underground nature tank setup DVD and sell them:wof:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> Do we want to video the whole thing? I can bring my camcorder but someone more talented will have to do the post editing. Maybe we can make underground nature tank setup DVD and sell them:wof:


Yes, bring the video camera! Give Kevin and Luis the added pressure. I'm all for it. :boink:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Can i come to this event?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> Can i come to this event?


We got together and discussed among ourselves and decided to give you approval to come. PM'd you the address. Dude you are always welcome. Everyone that is part of NASH or wanting to join NASH are welcome.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hahahaha.... just giving yall a hard time. 

Seeing that the last few "meetings" I didn't hear a word about.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Being a Steeler fan I may have a problem.
My son in Nashville has tickets for me if the Titans and Steelers both win this weekend for the game in Nashville the following weekend. Will be a great weekend for me either way.  If either lose I'll be bringing some Red floater and Repens for anyone wanting some.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

5 more days! Glen, looks like you will be joining us this weekend.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just found out my cousin who lives in Sugarland is still real big into aquariums. I'm trying to get him to come as well so we can convert him to "planted". I can't wait. 

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

What a weekend, NASH on Saturday and Steelers at home on Sunday.


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm very interested in joining NASH and would like to attend this Saturday's meeting and presentation. Can someone pm the address so I can attend?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

beaver24 said:


> I'm very interested in joining NASH and would like to attend this Saturday's meeting and presentation. Can someone pm the address so I can attend?


PM sent. Hope to see you there!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

The tank is up and running. I finished all of the plumbing and I am running the tank for ad day or two to make sure everything is fine. After a lot of hose clamps and teflon, no leaks are present (keeping fingers crossed).

Sounds like we will be seeing some new faces too.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Kev, looking forward to this weekends meet. Will probably have a friend and a new member coming along with me. Let me know if you need any help to prepare the set up. I am off this friday.


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

Kev, 
Would you pm me the address. Also, Is anybody know how to contact our Nerite guys in our club. I'm desperate looking for some Nerrite for my Nephew. 
Thank you
Trung


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

ttran said:


> Kev,
> Would you pm me the address. Also, Is anybody know how to contact our Nerite guys in our club. I'm desperate looking for some Nerrite for my Nephew.
> Thank you
> Trung


PM sent. I will contact Seth about the snails.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

and now I am counting the hours.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

got those nerites!


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

woohoo!!! ITs 7:30AM sunday. Im going to sleep now. Thanks luis for the awesome show and thanks again Mr. kevin for being such a great host.


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

I had A great time & gained valuble knowledge. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Kevin and Luis for the great presentation.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Dang I wish I could have made it!


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

There couldn't have been a better way to start the year off.


----------

